# Platy Pregancy Signs?



## dancexonxwater (Aug 23, 2009)

My platy has recently given birth... but i noticed that recently the male keeps bumping into her belly with his mouth. Is this a sign of pregnancy? Is it mating? I'm not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

If the platy is pregnant she'll have an enlarged belly and depending on how far into it, gravid spots. How long ago did she give birth?


----------

